

Show HN: This Week in Tech Events per City - doppenhe
http://www.techevent.ninja/

======
kevin
Things I immediately wanted:

1\. Auto detect my location based on IP address so I don’t have to click that
tiny link for my city.

2\. You mention 3 kinds of events…techies, makers and urban misfits. Maybe
color code or put icons to differentiate which events match those types. The
first two are probably the same (or are they not?), but I really wanted to see
a separated list or make it easier to find events only related to the last
one. Mostly because it jumped out at me more for being novel.

Also, please, please add more cities. We don’t have problems finding events in
San Francisco…the people who really need this are elsewhere. Help them find
each other.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
doppenhe
All cities supported under the More tab. We get the data from eventbrite and
meetup.com

------
LTheobald
Nice idea but I was hitting a lot of JavaScript errors when using it on the
latest Firefox build. Presented with a lovely completely blank, white screen
when that happened too :(

~~~
LTheobald
Should be a good developer & post an example. So when clicking on some events,
I'd see something along the lines of:

    
    
        Load denied by X-Frame-Options: http://www.meetup.com/Startup-Tri-Valley/events/222473222/ does not permit cross-origin framing.

~~~
doppenhe
Thanks , should be fixed right now had some x-frame problems clearly.

------
tomtai
I loved how easy it was to scan list of upcoming events but I did run into an
issue when looking for events in London.

The 'City, State, Country' format led me to input 'London, London, England'
which didn't feel...right.

Generally the first few results on any given day were for London, but it also
gave me events in India, the US and Canada (I gave up checking after a while).

~~~
doppenhe
The meetup.com api does this weird thing when it doesn't have enough results.

------
yitchelle
Nice, although my city is missing, just a white screen. Where are you sourcing
the data from?

~~~
doppenhe
Eventbrite API and Meetup API

------
doppenhe
Thanks for all the feedback !

